
UDepth: Real-time 3D Depth Sensing on the Pixel 4 - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/04/udepth-real-time-3d-depth-sensing-on.html
======
FloatArtifact
Looking forward to the day when the user can capture viable 3D models for 3D
printing using their phone.

~~~
ladberg
You already can! Check out the Capture 3D app for iPhones with face id.

~~~
willis936
Thank you for this! I have thought about how neat this would be since FaceID
first came out, but I had always assumed the IR camera’s API wasn’t available
to third parties. This is awesome.

Edit: Yikes. A bunch of these 3D scanner apps are very shady. Requiring an
account and/or subscription. There is no way I’m sending 3D scans to some
private server. I did find one that seems on the level: STL Maker. I’m sure
there’s others, but users should be careful.

------
stefan_
Well, just don't expect it to work in sunlight.

~~~
ladberg
Why? The iPhone has had similar tech for years and it works fine in sunlight.

------
antonzabirko
Fascinating ai usage. I could only have imagined these models running on phone
chipsets.

Still not buying a pixel though.

